# Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus



## Pinseler (6. Januar 2007)

*Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

dieses Jahr planen meine Brüder und ich eine Alternative zum Tiefseeangeln in Norwegen:

2 Tage Vollcharter des Kutters (siehe unten)

-der Skipper kennt Wracks in *mehr als 200m Tiefe*
-der Skipper ist seit 30 Jahren Fischer und betreibt den Angelkutter seit ERST einem Jahr
-der Kutter ist noch unbekannt im AB
-dänische Angler fischen tendenziell hauptsächlich Kabeljau in bis max. 100m Tiefe
à deshalb könnten die tiefen Wracks evtl. große Überraschungen bergen, auch zumal 
MS Thailand bis max. 170m Tiefe fischt

Vorteile:
-der Skipper will die DKR 20.000 erst haben, wenn wir an Board gehen.
-max. 12 Angler
-Kosten DKR 20.000 (ca. Euro 2.600) für zwei Tage geteilt durch die Anzahl der Angler
-Übernachtung auf See in gepflegten Betten
-Tiefseeangeln ohne Kompromisse (falls Wetter mitspielt)

Termine:
Leider sind schon viele Termine ausgebucht. Verbleiben tun die folgenden:

2. - 3. August 2007 (DO+FR)


Was meint Ihr dazu? Habt Ihr an einem der beiden Termine Zeit? Würde mich über Meinungen freuen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hi,

scheint eine feine Sache zu werden.Leider aber ausserhalb
meiner Zeit.Wünsche euch ein gutes Gelingen.


Gruß

j.Breithardt #h


----------



## SteinbitIII (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



Pinseler schrieb:


> *Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*
> 
> Hallo Sportsfreunde,
> 
> ...


 
Hi Pinseler,
ich will Dir Deine Vorfreude nicht nehmen, aber ich habe mich ausgiebig letzten Herbst mit Michael Hansen von der M/S Thailand unterhalten, da wir auch ne Wracktour  unternommen haben, und es gezielt auf grosse Lengs in 170-200Meter probiert haben....
Leider ist es rund um diese Wracks, was (grosse) Lengs angeht, ziemlich ruhig geworden, da diese in den 80er und 90er von Anglern zu stark befischt worden, und mit Riesenfängen (was Lengs angeht) nicht mehr zu rechnen ist. Überraschungen sind immer drinnen, aber ich z.B habe das Thema gezieltes Lengangeln an den Wracks abgehakt....Viel besser läuft es da mit grossen Köhlern und Dorschen, Leng ist auch mal dabei aber gezieltes Angeln ist lt. Kapitän Michael Hansen sehr schlecht geworden. 
Wir hatten mit 25 Mann beim Wrackangeln (Tiefen100-200M.) ganze 5-6 Lengs bis 85cm und so 2 kleine Lumbs #c 
Wollt Dir aber nicht den Tag versauen, Gruß Steinbit!!!


----------



## Pinseler (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Danke für Deine Meinung. Habt Ihr es auch in der Norwegenrinne  versucht, wo es felsig ist?


----------



## SteinbitIII (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



Pinseler schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Meinung. Habt Ihr es auch in der Norwegenrinne versucht, wo es felsig ist?


 
Die Norwegenrinne ist groß, da müsstest Du ein bisschen genauere Angaben machen. Wir haben ca.35- 40 SM nordwestlich von Hanstholm (bei guter Sicht ist Norwegen zu erkennen) gefischt, genaue Angaben (GPS Positionen) kann ich Dir nicht sagen.....aber felsig war es (fast) überall....


----------



## Pinseler (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Steinbit, also wenn ich Dich recht verstanden habe, habt Ihr nicht nur die einschlägigen Wracks abgeklopft, sondern es auch an aussichtsreichen Stellen in bzw. am Rande der Rinne versucht. Dabei ist was den Leng betrifft nicht mehr als ein knapper Meter bei rum gekommen...
Das hätte ich nicht gedacht und Michael Hansen ist ja nun mal in dem Geschäft ein Schwergewicht.
Ich rufe heute abend mal den Skipper in Thyboroen an und werde mich dann zurückmelden. 
CHEERS


----------



## Lengangler (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was der Skipper so zu sagen hat. Hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr interessant an...#6 
Würde mich ja mal interessieren was die da in der letzten Saison so an Leng und Co rausgezerrt haben...bis denne


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

scheint nen versuch wert zu sein ,leider kann ich nicht sagen ob ich da zeit habe!


----------



## Tinca-Freak (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hi Leute,

ich hoffe mir kann einer von euch helfen.
Ich bin in sachen Meerfishcen noch sehr unerfahren, und ich möchte von euch gerne wissen, wie Man richtig Brandungsfischt, denn ich weiss nicht, ob ich da Twisern, Blinkern, Wobblern, Pilkern oder mit Pose fischen soll.
Wir sin in Klitmoellar oder wie das heisst.
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mfg
Tinca- Freak


----------



## Lengangler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

hmmm....Tiefseefischen auf Leng...


das Thema Brandungsangeln ist ja doch sehr umfangreich.
Schaue doch einfach unter dieser Rubrik nach, wirst da auf alle Fälle fündig.
Wünsche Dir dann gute Fänge und nen schönen Urlaub#6


----------



## SteinbitIII (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



Pinseler schrieb:


> Steinbit, also wenn ich Dich recht verstanden habe, habt Ihr nicht nur die einschlägigen Wracks abgeklopft, sondern es auch an aussichtsreichen Stellen in bzw. am Rande der Rinne versucht. Dabei ist was den Leng betrifft nicht mehr als ein knapper Meter bei rum gekommen...
> Das hätte ich nicht gedacht und Michael Hansen ist ja nun mal in dem Geschäft ein Schwergewicht.
> Ich rufe heute abend mal den Skipper in Thyboroen an und werde mich dann zurückmelden.
> CHEERS


 
Da bin ich auch gespannt....vielleicht fährt er mit seinen Kutter bis nach Jungfrauenland vor der norwegischen Küste (Kragerö), dann kannst Du auf jeden Fall schon für mich mitbuchen !!!!!
Gruß Steinbit!!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...wäre auch interessiert...aber wenn dann im  August...


----------



## Tinca-Freak (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Danke werd ich haben


----------



## Pinseler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

An alle Interessierten,
erstmal sorry, dass es länger gedauert hat.

Skipper Jensen hat sich am Telefon als innovativ entpuppt. Er hat bereits einige Wracks in Tiefen um 200m mit seinen Gästen beangelt. Dabei war ein Teil der Wracks eher enttäuschend; da kleinere Lengs und auch Lumbs gefangen wurden – unter 1m.
  Der andere Teil der Wracks, die dann noch weiter draußen liegen, haben jedoch recht gute Erfolge gebracht. Viele Lengs über 10kg teilweise 15kg. Das ist ja schon mal recht beachtlich.
  Einmal gab es auch einen Gewaltbiss, der dem Angler seine Ausrüstung zerlegt hat.

  Jedoch, um noch einmal auf             SteinbitIII und Kragerö zurückzukommen, Jensen hat auch schon die Norwegenrinne angetestet und zwar mit einer Langleine in Tiefen von 300-400m. Dabei kamen so einige Feuerwehrschläuche von bis zu 30kg zu Tage. 

  Bis zur Rinne und zu den Tiefen von 300-400m sind es 6-7 Stunden Fahrtzeit und bis zur Südküste Norwegens 10 Stunden. Er würde morgens um 2:00 Uhr losfahren, so dass morgens dann das „Armtraining“ beginnen kann.

  Im Sommer macht er außerdem eine 9-Tagestour mit den VIPs der dänischen Angelscene hoch nach Norwegen. Dabei sollen dann alle Varianten des Meeresangelns stattfinden.

  Hört sich für uns viel versprechend an.


----------



## SteinbitIII (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo Pinseler,
hört sich ja nicht schlecht an................. da ich für so etwas immer zu haben bin, würde ich dann gern mitkommen, nehm  natürlich auch das Risiko in Kauf, daß es vielleicht nicht so dolle wird, aber bin sehr interessiert an so einem Törn.
Leider könnte eher nur den Augusttermin wahr nehmen, da ich die letzte Juniwoche mit meiner Freundin höchstwarscheinlich in Norwegen auf "Lange" aus bin!!!!!
Dank schon mal im voraus für die Infos, sag mal Bescheid, wenn das los gehen soll...
Gruß, Steinbit!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...bei mir wie gesagt auch August...
...wenn dann 2 Personen...


----------



## muchti (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

*falls juni noch steht...kannst du für 2personen vormerken*


----------



## Pinseler (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo zusammen,
war und bin die Tage beruflich sehr eingespannt und habe das AB schändlich vernachlässigt. Sorry. Vielen Dank, dass sich einige für den Trip begeistern können.
Melde mich in Kürze wieder zurück. Cheers, Stephan


----------



## scamper (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

#h Hi erstmal an alle, mein erster Beitrag hier im AB, das mir zur Auswahl meines Sommerurlaubsorts schon viele wertvolle Tips geliefert hat, danke!!!
Wäre auch gerne dabei zum Augusttermin, bin dann nahe Hvide Sand in Hauvrig, wieviel Fahrzeit muss ich bis Thy wohl einplanen, hab´s (bis jetzt) auf der Karte und im Web nicht finden können.

Grüsse

Der Scamper


----------



## scamper (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Wie so oft, eine Minute nachdem man den beitrag verfasst hat: Da gibt es einige Kilometer weiter nördlich Thyborön, ist es das?

Grüsse
Der Scamper


----------



## snofla (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

ja ist es


willkommen im AB


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...dann wir des ja was im August....:vik: 

...hoffe ich doch...|rolleyes


----------



## Pinseler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Guten Morgen Tiefseefreunde,

es kommt für uns nachdem ich den Arbeitgeber gewechselt habe auch nur noch der Augusttermin in Frage. Dem Thread  und den Privatmails ist zu entnehmen, dass sich die folgenden Kollegen den Augusttermin wahrnehmen möchten:

stefanwitteborg 2x
SteinbitIII 2x
scamper


atibandi 2x
strandlaeufer


Das wären 8 Boardies und von meiner Seite aus 3 Leute, sodass wir zu 11 Mann in See stechen täten.
​Bitte um Bestätigung.


----------



## SteinbitIII (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Kann ich dir nächste Woche Bescheid geben???? Vielen Dank fürs erste. Gruß Steinbit!
Ich will auf jeden Fall mit, geht nur um den Beifahrer!


----------



## Pinseler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

LOGO. Kannst Du mir mal Deine Festnetznummer zukommen lassen, dann ruf ich mal durch...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Bestätige 2 Personen für den 2. & 3. August!!

Möchtest Du auch noch ne PN???

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dorschfutzi (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hura ich kann auch mit, habe von meiner besten Hälfte die Genemigung erhalten. 
Kappeln muß 2 Tage ohne mich auskommen.

Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## Pinseler (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Nabend,

so, die letzte Umfrage hat ergeben, dass folgende Boardies mit wollen:
 Hardi
  Dorschfutzi
  Steinbit (evtl 2x)
  Stefanwitteborg 2x

Die anderen haben sich noch nicht wieder gemeldet. Aber irgendwie müssen wir mal mehr Verbindlichkeit hereinbringen, schließlich muss der Skipper auch planen.

Das Problem ist natürlich, wenn ich jetzt den Augusttermin verbindlich beim Skipper buche, dass ich am 2. August mit meinen beiden Brüdern schlimmstenfalls dort alleine am Pier stehe und dann die DKR 20.000 fällig sind. Spätestens dann ist dieser Törn keine Alternative mehr zu Norge...

Deshalb müsste jeder, wenn wir mal von 10 Anglern ausgehen, Euro 268 bei derzeitigem Kurs einzahlen. Ich erkläre mich dazu bereit das Geld verantwortungsvoll zu sammeln, verstehe aber auch, wenn Boardies Bedenken haben...
Oder gibt es im Rahmen des AB eine Möglichkeit ein Treuhandkonto zu eröffnen? Wie seht Ihr diese Sache? Vielleicht habt Ihr eine bessere Idee...
Gruss, Stephan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...würde sagen du reservierst den Kahn für August...
...machst ne schriftliche Anmeldung fertig...
...jeder unterschreibt Verbindlich und verplichtet sich das Geld auch zu bezahlen...
...schickt es Dir zurück und du hast die Verbindlichkeit...
...und die anderen Plätze bekommen wir auch noch voll....
...wir sind doch hier im Anglerboard...


----------



## Dorschfutzi (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Ich bin auch der selben Meinung wie stefanwitteborg.

Kannst ja jeden eine Mail schicken wohin wir eine Anzahlung machen.

Wie ist das mit der Verpflegung und Bettwäsche auf dem Boot?
ist das im Preis drinn oder extra?

Gruß Dorschfutzi    ;+ #h


----------



## Pinseler (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Vorschlag zur Verbindlichkeit:

134 Euro Vorkasse bei Anmeldung an mich. Das sind dann 50% des Fahrpreises p./Pers. bei 10 Anglern.

Treffen am 2. August in Thyboroen in einer gewissen Distanz zum Kutter. Sollten es dann zu wenig Angler sein, so dass der Preis pro Person zu hoch wird, sagen wir den Törn kurzfristig ab. Leider zu Lasten vom Skipper.

Fällt der Törn aufgrund der Windstärke aus, gibt es das Geld selbstverständlich umgehend zurück.

Die Verbindlichkeit per Unterschrift herzustellen, finde ich nicht praktikabel. Denn letztlich muss man im Fall der Fälle dann den Rechtsweg gehen. Das ist zeit- und kostenaufwändig.

In all den Jahren und sogar im Internet bin ich noch nie von einem Angler beschissen worden - und umgekehrt auch nicht.


----------



## SteinbitIII (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Moin Pinseler!
Hört sich alles gut an. Bekommst Ende der Woche von mir Bescheid, wegen Mitfahrer. 50 Prozent zahl ich gerne an, kannst mir Bankverbindung ja per PN zukommen lassen. Ich will auch auf jeden Fall mit. 
Gruß,Steinbit!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...gute Idee...
...bin jetzt aber ab Freitag erstmal für 3 1/2 Wochen im Urlaub...
...fahren aber definitiv mit...
...2 Personen...


----------



## Pinseler (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo zusammen.

Wer noch Infos braucht, kann mich unter folgender Tel. Nr. erreichen (o2):

0451-6127919 homezone
0176-64114435

Meine Bankverbindung poste ich zu den betreffenden Boardies.


----------



## Tinca-Freak (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Kann man eigentlich in Hanstholm auch gut von Strand aus fischen?

Ich bin 17 und fahre demnächst nach Dk zum Brandungsdfischen, muss ich mir da eine Erlaubnis kaufen, wenn ich Brandungsfischen will? Ich weiss, dass ich keinen Fischereischein benötige, aber eine Erlaubnis?

Mfg
Tinca-Freak


----------



## Jirko (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

nabend tinca-freak #h

bist´n büschn falsch hier, da deine frage nich so recht zum thema passt  einfach dein anliegen mit nem neuen thread hier einstellen... input folgt mit sicherheit. wünsch dir noch nen feines WE #h


----------



## C.K. (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

@tinca-freak
ich habe hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=93947 einen neuen Thread für Dich eröffnet. Ich bitte Dich beim Thema zu bleiben und nicht in irgendwelchen Threads Fragen zu stellen, die Inhaltlich nicht zum Thema passen.


----------



## SteinbitIII (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



Pinseler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Wer noch Infos braucht, kann mich unter folgender Tel. Nr. erreichen (o2):
> 
> ...


 
Moin Pinseler!
Hab PN bekommen, danke. Geht ende der Woche über die Bühne!
Wir sind auf jeden Fall zu zweit, höchstwarscheinlich zu dritt,Namen usw. bekommst Du per PN! Danke erstmal für Deine Bemühungen. Bin schon hot für August! Gruß Hauke.


----------



## Pinseler (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Spitzenmäßig Steinbit. Hoffentlich wird uns Wind und Poseidon wohl gesinnt sein.
TIGHT LINES
P.


----------



## Pinseler (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Details zur Lengtour

Nach Rücksprache mit Skipper Jensen:

-Abfahrt Thyboroen: 2 August, 2:00 morgens
-Ankunft Thyboroen: 3 August, ca. 22:00
-Betten sind gemacht für uns, also keine Schlafsäcke nötig
-Essen und Getränke sollen wir mitbringen

TIGHT LINES
P.


----------



## SteinbitIII (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



Pinseler schrieb:


> Details zur Lengtour
> 
> Nach Rücksprache mit Skipper Jensen:
> 
> ...


 
Hört sich gut an!!!Betten sind gemacht, wenn dann auch noch die Lengs beissen....wird auf jeden Fall ne spannende Tour 
Gruß Steinbit!


----------



## Pinseler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Moin, Moin an alle Molvajäger,
nach dem letzten Stand der Dinge sind folgende Boardies und Boardiegruppen bein der Tour am 2 u. 3 August dabei:

Boardie -----------------50% Anzahlung geleistet
1 x Dorschfutzi ----------1x
4 x Steinbit -------------4x 
2 x stefanwitteborg ------zahlt im März
3 x Pinseler --------------3x

Boardie Witteborg befindet sich derzeit im Südamerika Urlaub und hat angekündigt, nach der Rückkehr die Anzahlung zu leisten.

Ich denke, dass die Chancen auf Ententeichwetter im August recht hoch sind und wir dann tatsächlich die grossen Tiefen gut
auf Leng befischen können, ohne dass wir zuviel Drift haben.

TIGHT LINES
Stephan alias Pinseler


----------



## scamper (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hey Stephan,
nachdem mir meine Liebste angekündigt hat, dass sie für unsere letzten Urlaubstage Gäste (ein alter Kumpel von mir, der vor 10 Jahren nach DK ausgewandert ist inkl. Family) eingeladen hat, muss ich leider absagen.
Grüsse
Carsten


----------



## Pinseler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Schade Scamper,
ich hoffe Du kannst trotzdem das Zusammentreffen mit den Freunden genießen...
KNAEK OG BRAEK


----------



## SteinbitIII (2. März 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



Pinseler schrieb:


> Schade Scamper,
> ich hoffe Du kannst trotzdem das Zusammentreffen mit den Freunden genießen...
> KNAEK OG BRAEK


 
Hallo Stephan,
hab noch einen Kollegen in der "Hinterhand" da ja jetzt wieder ein Platz frei ist!
Gruß, Hauke
Letzte "Überweisung" mach ich heut fertisch


----------



## Pinseler (15. März 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Moin Steinbit,
Euch am Krossfjord viel Erfolg. Möge der Wind lau sein und die Lengs hungrig.
KNAEK OG BRAEK
Stephan


----------



## SteinbitIII (15. März 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Tach Stephan,
vielen Dank, werde dann so schnell wie möglich berichten !!!!


----------



## Pinseler (24. März 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Penn Formula stand-up, Yad Silver Creek, Fjordspin 1,85m, Shimano Catana AX stand-up... mal schauen...
Während die einen jetzt in dieser Zeit am Kreuz der Riesen (Krossfjord) sind und der andere beim Iron Fisherman's Cup in Ansnes auf Hitra, bleibt mir derzeit nichts anderes übrig, als über eine neue Rute nachzudenken und meinem Leng-Verlangen Ausdruck zu verleihen:

The Monsterling

If you like to fish, I tell you I'm your man,
You catch some, lose some, all the same to me,
The pleasure is to fish, makes no difference what you catch,
I don't share your greed, the only fish I need is
The Monsterling

Fishing for the big ones, dancing with the devil,
Going with the flow, it's all the same to me,
Cod or Coalie, fish eyes watching you,
Double up the depth, double the lead or drift,
The Monsterling

You know I'm born to lose, and fishing's for fools,
But that's the way I like it baby,
I don't wanna wait for ever,
And don't forget the Havtaske!

Pushing up the ante, I know you wanna see my GPS data,
Read'em and weep, the guide's greed again,
I see it in your eyes, take one look and real it up,
The only thing you see, you know it's gonna be,
The Monsterling


----------



## Dorschfutzi (26. März 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Moin Pinseler,

nun mal zum angeln, was nehmt ihr an Ausrüstung mit.
Geflochtene Schnüre, welche Stärke?
Welche Hakengröße?
Was für ein Bleigewicht?
Ich habe auch schon Lengs gefangen aber noch nicht in 200m Tiefe, meine waren bis 80m immer nur Beifang beim Dorsche angeln.
 Ist es sinnvoll gefrorene Heringe und Tintenfische mit zu bringen? 
Wäre schön wenn wir mal darüber diskutieren würden, denn wenn wir auf dem Schiff sind ist es zu späht.

Viele Grüße aus der Hauptstadt


----------



## der Jäger (26. März 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Moin!!#h

Kann mir vielleicht jemand ne Auskunft über ne 
Multi - Paladin RD 4000 geben????????????????
Bin mehr in der Brandung bzw. auf MeFos aus, habe die Rolle geschenkt bekommen.Hab keine Ahnung von Multis!!#c

:gder Jäger:g


----------



## Pinseler (26. März 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo Dorschfutzi,

also, meine Brüder und ich nehmen folgende Ausrüstung mit:

FÜR LENG in tiefen Regionen:
-kurze (max. 2m) 30-50lbs Rute, möglichst eine Stand-up Rute.
-4/0er Multirolle: Daiwa Sealine 400H, bzw. Penn Senator 113H.
-geflochtene Schnur, Whiplash 0,27er.
-Einzelhaken für Köhler- bzw. Makrelenfetzen 10/0, 12/0er
-Gummimakker 12/0er
-Pilker: 750g - 1.000g
-Senkblei: bis 1.200g
-für die Vorfächer: monofile Schnur 1,0 - 1,2mm

Für geringere Tiefen (50-100m), wo dann eher Kabeljau und Köhler anzutreffen sind:
-30lbs Rute, 2,10m
-Rolle und Schnur wie oben.
-Pilker: 200-500g
-Beifänger wie oben + Octupusse

Wenn Du gefrorene Köder hast, würde ich die auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. Ansonsten müssen wir erstmal Makrelen oder Seelachse fangen.

Das Wetter wird für die Wahl der Ausrüstung und für die Angelplätze, die angesteuert werden, ausschlaggebend sein.
Bei Windstärke 5 wird zB kein Angeln im Tiefen aufgrund der Drift möglich sein.
Was für Geschütze wollt Ihr auffahren?

Beste Grüsse, Stephan


----------



## Pinseler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo zusammen,
ich will mir noch eine neue Rute für diesen Trip zulegen, speziell fürs Tiefe.
Ich habe folgende in Betracht gezogen:
-Penn Formula Stand-up 30-50lbs, 1,80m
-Penn Nevercrack Fjordspin 80lbs, 1,85m
-Yad Silver Creek, 20-50lbs, 1,68m
-Shimano catana ax, 30-50, 1,68m

Was für Flitschen nehmt Ihr denn mit? 

Ich meine, eine Stand-up Rute ist sicherlich von Vorteil, wenn das Wetter entsprechend ist, so dass wir tief fischen.

Kollege Witteborg, GUTES WETTER auf Hitra!

Tight Lines, Stephan


----------



## Dorschfutzi (12. April 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo Stephan,
ich werde keine neue Rute kaufen,meine alten Ruten sind noch fast neu, da ich sie fast nie benutzt habe.
1. Sportex Magnus 30-50 Ibs 2,35m
2. D-A-M Visa Boat 30 Ibs 2,10m
3. Sportex Wels  100-250g - mit der habe ich die besten Dorsche gefangen!!

Rollen 
Quick Power Champion 430 LDL
Shimano Triton Mag Mark IV
Quantum Great White GW8

Nun könnt ihr lachen über die etwas älteren Sachen, aber wer am Schluss lacht ist noch nicht raus. Bin auch nicht mehr der Jüngste.

Neu sind nur die Schnüre, Vorfächer, Montagen und Haken die
auch so um 200,-€ kosten.

Beste Grüße, Karl-Heinz


----------



## Lengangler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Moin, ich werde mit Hauke am Start sein.
Habe folgendes Material:
Für`s Tiefe: Sportex 50lbs mit Shimano TLD20, randvoll:q  mit 0,32er Fireline
Für`s "Flache"-Shimano Beastmaster 20-30lbs mit Abu7001LH...Schnur mal schauen.

Mal schauen ob wir dort mit Naturköder fischen können, habe auch schon erlebt das man dann doch zu eng steht und mit zuviel Drift...Glatteis, Tüdelkram ohne Ende.
Wenn es dennoch funktioniert habe ich paar Montagen mit 10/0 Einzelhaken dabei. Als Nachläufer oder auch als Seitenarm, mal schauen.

Werde es wohl einfach halten: Pilker je nach Strömung, grosse Drillinge 10/0 mit Hering, Köhler...bespickt --und runter zum Leng#6 

Wird alles wetterabhängig sein, daher lieber alles dabei haben!

Gruss Ingo


----------



## Profiopfer (12. April 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Also ich bevorzuge für das Tiefseeangeln ne "Rainer Korn Stand UP Deep Blue Sea" mit 50lbs und einer geflochtenen gigaline 0,30mm, die randvoll auf einer Shimano TLD30 2 gang gespult ist!!

Also mit solch einer Ausstattung kann man in der Regel nicht viel falsch machen!! Für manche ist die Ausrüstung zu grob...aber besser den fisch behalten als die ANgel verlieren!!^^

Gruß Profi


----------



## Pinseler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo Profiopfer,
Das ist auch meine Einstellung - lieber ein etwas zu großes Geschütz als nachher geschlagen vom Feld zu ziehen.
Kenne die Rainer Korn Rute selber nicht. Hab aber gelesen, dass man da max. 800g ranhängen kann. Stimmt das?
Cheers, Stephan


----------



## Profiopfer (12. April 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Moin Pinseler!!
Nee das stimmt hier nicht die ist von 300g bis 1600g Wurfgewicht!!^^ Reicht aus um recht starken Strömungen Paroli bieten zu koennen^^

Mit meiner Konfiguration könnte man glatt das Big Game fischen machen!!^^
Aber fangen wa erst mal klein an!!
Werde die neue Rute in 15 Tagen testen....mal sehen wie sie dann is!!^^ Optisch ist das die Rute echt ein Highlight...auch die Rolle macht einen soliden Eindruck!!

Ach ja und n Beisserchen Test mit meiner Mulrifilen Schnur habe ich auch gemacht!! Sprich hab mit meinen scharfen Zähnen ewig lange darauf herumgnagt...sie war einfach nicht durchzukriegen!! Nicht mal ne Faser war gerissen oder putt!!

Gruß
Profi


----------



## Pinseler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Nabend Dorschfutzi,
ich weiß, beim Angeln weiß man nie wer zu letzt lacht. Das macht es ja so spannend...
Deine Multis sind mir kein Begriff, aber das wird wohl an unserem Altersunterschied liegen - wie Du schon gesagt hast.

Nabend Lengangler,
mit gespickten Pilkern kann man nix falsch machen. Auf der 2-Tagestour mit der Thailand lief das am besten auf Leng.
Hab mir für August extra Pilker in 750g besorgt.

Werde jedoch auch Methoden ohne Pilker fahren.

KNAEK OG BRAEK


----------



## SteinbitIII (13. April 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



Profiopfer schrieb:


> Also ich bevorzuge für das Tiefseeangeln ne "Rainer Korn Stand UP Deep Blue Sea" mit 50lbs und einer geflochtenen gigaline 0,30mm, die randvoll auf einer Shimano TLD30 2 gang gespult ist!!
> 
> Also mit solch einer Ausstattung kann man in der Regel nicht viel falsch machen!! Für manche ist die Ausrüstung zu grob...aber besser den fisch behalten als die ANgel verlieren!!^^
> 
> Gruß Profi


 

Moin Jungs!!!
Das geht ja richtig ab hier, ihr seid ja alle richtig hot!!!#6 #6 #6 
Also,möchte kurz mal was einwerfen. Hab mir Anfang des Jahres auch die Rainer Korn Stand UP Deep Sea in 50 LBS gekauft. Hab Sie jetzt im März 10 Tage lang im Norge Urlaub gefischt. Habe leider keine dicken Molvas damit gefangen#q  aber Bleigewichte bis 1,3 Kilo gefischt! Fazit:Überhaupt kein Problem mit der Rute. Schöne Bisserkennung und ist auf jeden Fall kein Wabbelstock, allerdings würde ich unter 500Gramm nicht damit fischen, dafür wäre Sie mir doch ein bisschen zu hart!!!

@Dorschfutzi: dein Gerödel ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung , damit brauchst Du Dich nicht verstecken....!!!

Gruß,Steinbit!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. April 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...heute abend geht es nach Norwegen...
...aber auf August freue ich mich auch schon...
...mal was anderes als die üblichen Törns...

...beste grüsse der Stefan...


----------



## Pinseler (13. April 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

@Steinbit:
Bin schon seit Jahreswende heiß.

Hab daheim noch große Circles liegen aus Kanada. Größe bis 20/0. Hat damit schon mal jemand Erfahrung gemacht. 
Hab mich in den wenigen Stunden, an denen die Hotspots mal anfahrbar waren, lieber auf alt bewährte Haken verlassen...


----------



## Pinseler (18. April 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Moin zusammen,
hab auf einer dänischen Angel-Website gesehen, dass Skipper Jensen, mit dem wir fahren, viele spezielle Törns macht.
-Rochenangeln am Teufelsloch, Mehrtagestour
-Südnorwegen + Norwegenrinne und + Jomfruland
-Heringshaitörns
Bin gespannt...
Beste Grüße, Stephan


----------



## SteinbitIII (18. April 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



Pinseler schrieb:


> -Südnorwegen + Norwegenrinne und + Jomfruland
> 
> Bin gespannt...
> Beste Grüße, Stephan


 
Das wäre es doch was wir wollen Stephan#6 
Bin gestern durchgedreht.............Multirolle Avet MX 6/4 Zweigangmodell geiles Gerät 500 Gramm schwer, dafür schwerer Preis|uhoh: aber nur geil die Rolle#6 
Gruß,Steinbit

P.S:nächsten Montag gehts erstma 2 Tage mit M/S Thailand.....


----------



## Pinseler (18. April 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Dieser Törn ist allerdings als 3 Tagestour ausgelegt...
Beste Grüße, Stephan


----------



## SteinbitIII (19. April 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



Pinseler schrieb:


> Dieser Törn ist allerdings als 3 Tagestour ausgelegt...
> Beste Grüße, Stephan


 
Moin Stephan!
Hab ich auch gerade gesehen, danke für den Link , aber schönen Heringshai hat er da gefangen, also plan mal Stahlvorfach ein|uhoh:


----------



## Dorschfutzi (22. April 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Moin,
habe bei GigaFish Meeresbleie in 500-750-1000 gr. bestellt,
mal sehen ob sie auch bei mir ankommen. Das schöne daran ist das alles Portofrei sein soll und auf Rechnung.

Bin gespannt  Dorschfutzi


----------



## Pinseler (22. April 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Moin Dorschfutzi,
das halte ich für eine gute Investition. Hast Du schon die Heringe geordert in Kappeln?
Grüsse, Stephan


----------



## Dorschfutzi (23. April 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo Stephan,
habe in Kappeln bei meiner Wirtin angerufen und die Heringe
bestellt, hoffentlich angeln sie genug. Werde mich nächste Woche erkundigen. Wenn nicht muss sie zum Fischer gehen und
welche kaufen.
Wie viele brauchen wir? Ich habe 50 Stück bestellt.

Gruß Dorschfutzi    |wavey:


----------



## Pinseler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Nabend Dorschfutzi,
für Dich alleine reicht es bestimmt, vorallem, wenn man bedenkt, dass Anfang August noch Makrelen abgreifbar sein müßten und die einen oder anderen Sejs werden wir sicher auch fangen.
Beste Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Dorschfutzi (24. April 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo Pinseler,
ich bin ja vor den Hochseeangeln noch zwei Wochen in Kappeln,
da kann ich noch genügend Heringe besorgen. 

Ihr müsst mir nur sagen wie viel ihr haben wollt,dann werde ich 
die Fischer abklappern.

Die Bestellung bei GigaFish hat hervorragend geklappt,innerhalb
von 3 Tagen hatte ich die Ware Portofrei  und auf Rechnung.

Besser geht es nicht. Gruß Dorschfutzi  #6   :m


----------



## Pinseler (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

hab gerade auf der Homepage unseres Skippers schöne Fangbilder vom Wochenende gefunden. 
Viele Steinbeisser, große Dorsche und auch Lengs von über 10kg:

http://www.emma-line.dk/dk/mappegalleri.asp?mappeidnr=49

Und wenn wir noch gezielter mit Jensen Lengstellen anfahren, können wir sicherlich noch größere fangen.

KNAEK OG BRAEK
Stephan


----------



## Lengangler (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Joahh...die würden uns doch auch gefallen!
Kann das nun kaum noch erwarten, obwohl es noch bissl hin ist bis August#q 
Vertreibe mir derweil die Zeit mit Aalangeln..|kopfkrat #q ...der stammt doch vom Leng ab, oder??


----------



## SteinbitIII (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Tusend Takk Stephan!
Ja, schöne Lengs haben Sie da gefangen, unser Skipper scheint wohl, was das angeht, auch fit zu sein #6 
Gruß,Hauke!
Warten wir mal ab#a ...........


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...nette Seite...
...nette Fische...
...da freue ich mich noch mehr auf August...


----------



## Pinseler (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Die Lengs auf den Bildern haben augenscheinlich eine Liga höher gespielt als die von der Thailand. Aber je tiefer geangelt wird, desto größer werden sie ja auch. 
Jensen scheint also Wracks angefahren zu haben, die  andere SKipper der  Region eher nicht anfahren.

Im übrigen habe ich heute 11/0er Naturköderhaken geliefert bekommen von geizangeln (ebay-verkäufer). Die Dinger machen einen guten Eindruck. Sie sind scharf, genauso wie ich auf die Tour, und biegen nicht auf (nach ersten Tests). Link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/50-ungebundene-N...hZ012QQcategoryZ81455QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Cheers, Stephan


----------



## Pinseler (16. Mai 2007)

*Teilnehmer*

Moin, Moin an alle Molvajäger,
nach dem letzten Stand der Dinge sind folgende Boardies und Boardiegruppen bei der Tour am 2 u. 3 August dabei:

Boardie -----------------50% Anzahlung geleistet (Euro 134)
1 x Dorschfutzi ----------1x
4 x Steinbit -------------4x 
2 x stefanwitteborg ------2x
3 x Pinseler --------------3x

Sollte es noch weitere Interessenten geben, bitte melden!

KNAEK OG BRAEK
Stephan


----------



## Pinseler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo Freunde der Tiefsee,

Dorschfutzi hat folgenden Treffpunkt vorgeschlagen am 2. August:

http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?f=q&h...d=114345037172563318360.00000112803151dd021fe

TIGHT LINES


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...wann legt der Kahn denn ab...?
...sonst ist der Treffpunkt o.k....
...sind genau 700 km für mich...


----------



## Pinseler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Nabend Stefan,

02:00 morgens stechen wir in See.


----------



## Pinseler (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo zusammen,
gerade sind wieder Bilder von prächtigen Lengs, gefangen an Board MS BODIL ins Netz gestellt worden:

http://www.emma-line.dk/dk/mappegalleri.asp?mappeidnr=53

TIGHT LINES
Stephan


----------



## SteinbitIII (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Tach Stephan,
meintest Du diesen???|kopfkrat



Ist aber kein Leng..................#h
Gruß, Hauke!!!


----------



## Dorschfutzi (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo Hauke,
das ist kein Leng sondern ein Monsterhecht.  #h

Gruß Kalle


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...ein Tiefseehai...


----------



## Pinseler (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Nabend,
wollte mal fragen, wer von Euch die LENGPFEIFE von Hitra-Jürgen in die Rinne halten will. 
Ich für meien Teil bleibe jedoch bei Fluo, Knicklichtern, Oktopussen und großen Haken.
Eine erträgliche Woche,
Stephan


----------



## SteinbitIII (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Moin Moin Zusammen!
Ich, für meinen Teil möchte vorher wissen, ob der Skipper gezielt Wracks anfährt!
Für diesen Fall werde ich meine Montage so einfach wie möglich halten.........
Gruß von der Nordsee!#h

Nochmal zur Verständigung: Abfahrt, 2.August um 2:00Uhr morgens!  Oder?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...moin moin...
...ja die Leng-Pfeife habe ich mir schon für Hitra gekauft...
...mal sehen, hängt vom Untergrund ab...
...wie Steinbit schon sagt, wenn Wrack, dann nicht viel SchnickSchnack...
...ja, um 02.00 morgens fährt der Kahn ab...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## SteinbitIII (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Ich und Ingo (Lengangler) werden noch einen Bekannten in der Nähe von Hanstholm Besuch abstatten, werden schon vor Ort sein!
Gruß Hauke!


----------



## noworkteam (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

#hmoin, 

mal eine frage am rande (ich schaue ob noch ein platz sowie mein terminkalender frei ist)

was nehmt ihr denn für ruten und rollen mit ?????


gruss


noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

....zwei schwere Ruten....30 - 50 lbs...
...eine leichte Rute zum Lightpilken auf Dorsch und Köhler...
...eine Multirolle Abu 10000...
...eine Elektrorollen Dendou-Maru 4000|rolleyes...
...einen große Stationärrolle...


----------



## noworkteam (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

@ stefan:

ist die liste das was du mitnimmst ???;+

oder ist das die inventur-liste deines meeresangelshop´s ??|supergri


das schwerste was ich hab, ist eine albacore 30lbs und eine Penn Nordcup Kutter......

ich glaub ich muss noch mal einkaufen gehen oder bleibe besser zuhause 


gruss


noworkteam

PS bin noch mal Termine schieben....hope the best
 wann wollt ihr den losfahren und wann wieder auf die rückfahrt starten...
besteht die möglichkeit auf der Rückfahrt vom kutter einige stunden zu pennen ???


----------



## SteinbitIII (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ....zwei schwere Ruten....30 - 50 lbs...
> ...eine leichte Rute zum Lightpilken auf Dorsch und Köhler...
> ...eine Multirolle Abu 10000...
> ...eine Elektrorollen Dendou-Maru 4000|rolleyes...
> ...einen große Stationärrolle...


 
*Multis sind nicht erlaubt...........#:#h|supergri*


----------



## noworkteam (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

@SteinbitIII:

entspricht denn eine handangel den teilnahme-kriterien  ???

mal so in die runde frag..

gruss



noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...ok ok...
...dann halt nur mit der Elektrorolle...
...ist auch viel Rücken- und Armschonender...


----------



## SteinbitIII (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



noworkteam schrieb:


> @SteinbitIII:
> 
> entspricht denn eine handangel den teilnahme-kriterien  ???
> 
> ...


 


stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...ok ok...
> ...dann halt nur mit der Elektrorolle...
> ...ist auch viel Rücken- und Armschonender...


 
Wie jetzt mit angeln, ihr spinnt wohl....es wird gehaspelt meine Herren|splat2:!!!!


----------



## Dorschfutzi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Warum Elektrorollen, hat denn der Skipper keine Ankerwinde?

Ich bringe einen Jagdhund mit.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...also wenn wir auf Tiefen von 200 - 300 m angeln tue ich mir das Köderwechseln oder die Lumppumperei nicht die ganzen 2 Tage an...
...da vergeht einem nämlich das angeln...#h
...schön Knopf drücken und hoch damit...


----------



## Dorschfutzi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Du hast schon recht, aber wenn ich jetzt noch eine Elektrorolle 

haben will rastet meine Holde aus. Habe schon reichlich Euros

vernichtet für ein paar noch nicht gefangene Fische.  |krach:


Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## SteinbitIII (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...also wenn wir auf Tiefen von 200 - 300 m angeln tue ich mir das Köderwechseln oder die Lumppumperei nicht die ganzen 2 Tage an...
> ...da vergeht einem nämlich das angeln...#h
> ...schön Knopf drücken und hoch damit...


 

*Mir kommen gleich die Tränen|pftroest:*
*Weichei!!!!!!!#h*


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...wir sprechen uns dann wieder...#h


----------



## Dorschfutzi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Ich bringe Rödeldraht mit, damit können wir die Köderfische fest
machen und müssen nicht so viel kurbeln.
Jedes Einholen ein Fisch von mindestens 1 m.:vik:

Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## Pinseler (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Zum Thema Elektrorolle und langen Armen:
Hab mir eine 1,75m stand-up Rute ersteigert. Damit kann man die körperlichen Ermüdungserscheinungen ganz gut im Rahmen halten. Dazu den alten Amboss DAIWA SEALINE 400H und Armtraining, insbesondere des Unterarmstreckers...

Ich kontaktiere den Skipper nochmal und warne Ihn einerseits vor dem Haufen Freaks, der da auf Ihn zukommen wird und andererseits werde ich nochmal nachfragen ob er den Focus auf Wracks oder auf die Rinne legen wird. Allerdings wird das wahrscheinlich, wie so oft, wetterabhängig sein.

TIGHT LINES
Stephan


----------



## Pinseler (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Nochmal ein Nachtrag zu Bleigewichten: Oftmals sind solche extremen Bleigewichte nicht nötig (1,5kg). Ich hab auf Hitra in Kvenvaer auch schon mit 400g in über 200m Tiefe gefischt; ohne Bodenkontakt zu verlieren. Im Sommer sind die Strömungen meiner Meinung nach oft nich so extrem wie im Herbst oder Frühjahr...


----------



## noworkteam (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



Pinseler schrieb:


> Nochmal ein Nachtrag zu Bleigewichten: Oftmals sind solche extremen Bleigewichte nicht nötig (1,5kg). ..


 
mahlzeit,

als möglicher potentieller nachzügler schrecken mich die bleigewichte von 1,5 kg doch ein wenig ab..(vorallem die feindosierte umschreibung "oftmals")

mit 500 bis 750g könnte ich ja noch leben, aber 1,5 kg ??;+

garantiert der skipper auch, das wenn 1,5kg bleibomben richtung grund sausen, das das beangelte wrack kein gesunkener munitionsfrachter ist?? ist die Angelstelle frei von ollen seeminen ??? 

spass beiseite:

mal so nachgefragt: welche kaliber von pilkern und blei wird denn empfohlen ????

gruss#h


noworkteam


----------



## SteinbitIII (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Also ich nicht unter 1 Kilo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ne Spaß beiseite @ noworkteam: lass uns mal überraschen, denke minimum 500Gr. nach oben offen und meinetwegen auch 1,5 Kilo! ich bin hardcore, aber richtig!!!!! (auch ohne e-multi....#y)......


----------



## Pinseler (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Letzten Sommer auf der 2-Tages Tour mit der MS THAILAND bin ich gut klargekommen mit 750g in 160-180m Tiefe. Die meisten haben mit 500g geangelt. Dafür war ich als erster unten und konnte gleich die Großen verhaften...


----------



## noworkteam (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hier zeigt Stefan schon mal sein persönliches Mindestmass:


----------



## noworkteam (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Ganz vergessen:

Welche geflochtene Schnur wäre denn angebracht...???

gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...denke 0.25 bis 0,30 reicht vollkommen aus....eher reißt dann das Vorfach....


----------



## noworkteam (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

schwein gehabt, hab noch 1200m 0.39 fireline die geht dann sicherlich auch....


ob ich noch 25er oder 30er hab muss ich erst noch nachschauen


gruss


noworkteam


PS 
Stefan ich schau mal nach terminen in Stellendam die tage


----------



## SteinbitIII (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Und hier meins, für Lumb|uhoh:......

http://img50.*ih.us/img50/1295/kleinerlumbdm6.jpg


#a................|uhoh:


----------



## SteinbitIII (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

bitte nicht lachen, der hat bestimmt 1,5-2,0 Kilo|uhoh:.......


----------



## noworkteam (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> bitte nicht lachen, der hat bestimmt 1,5-2,0 Kilo|uhoh:.......


 

dann is ja gut ich dachte schon köderfisch:q


----------



## SteinbitIII (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Wie gesagt, Mindestmaß!!!!!|wavey::v


----------



## Hippi (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Moin Jungs.
Bin ja schwer begeistert!!!:vik:

Musste meiner Frau versprechen, das ich erst wieder 2009 ins heilige Land nach Norge fahre ( wir haben die Baby-Produktion aufgenommen und hab ihr halt versprochen das ich erst mal Pause mache, bis die Kiddies etwas grösser sind).#q#q#q


Voraussetzung war, das mal ab und zu ein langes Wochenende drin ist. 
Wäre ja gerne bei euch dabei, mir jucken die Finger beim lesen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sind denn noch Plätze frei? Hab den ganzen August Urlaub und könnte sofort ne verbindliche Zusage machen#h

Das einzige wat mir fehlt, ist ne Multi, alles andere ist vorhanden.

Wir wären zu zweit. Kumpel möchte auch gern mit wenns irgend geht...


----------



## noworkteam (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Mahllzeit  zusammen,
Hallo Pinseler, Hallo Stefan,

grundsätzlich sieht es so aus das ich mir die Termine wegschaufeln kann, warte noch auf zwei Bestätigungen, sollten aber kein Problem darstellen.

Hab mir noch schnell eine Penn Nordcup Kutter 210 cm 300-1500g Pilkrute besorgt....nur mit den 1,5 kg Bomben muss ich noch suchen ;-)

@Stefan: wenn wir zu viert fahren sollten, schlage ich vor wir nehmen den C8 Van (wegen des gesamten Gerödel), müsste trotzdem ohne Dachbox gehen ...

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Hippi (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Wenn du die nur als Gewicht brauchst, einfach 2 Pilker mit Panzerband zusammentüddeln...;-)


----------



## SteinbitIII (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Mahllzeit zusammen,
> Hallo Pinseler, Hallo Stefan,
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Rute ist derbe , aber für 1,5 Kilo genau richtig!!!!! |wavey:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...wer fährt denn jetzt mit...? 

...sind wir 12 Leute...???

...für uns geht´s am Samstag und Sonntag bei bestem Wind erstmal Wrackangeln am gelben Riff...


----------



## Pinseler (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Es fahren nun verbindlich mit:

4 x Steinbit
1 X Dorschfutzi
2 X Witteborg
2 x Hippi
1 x ich

Das sind in der Summe 10 Angler. Noworkteam und eine 5. Person von Steinbit kommen evtl. mit. Es besteht jedoch noch keine Verbindlichkeit.


----------



## SteinbitIII (20. Juni 2007)

*Bald gehts los!!!!!!!!!*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...wer fährt denn jetzt mit...?
> 
> ...sind wir 12 Leute...???
> 
> ...für uns geht´s am Samstag und Sonntag bei bestem Wind erstmal Wrackangeln am gelben Riff...


 
Du machst mir Angst Stefan....kannst wohl nicht warten bis Anfang August was.....lass mal noch paar "Meterlengs" drinne #h
Petri Heil Dir, Euch!!!!! Ich glaub, die 12 Manngrenze ist erreicht!!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...ja ich werde mir Mühe geben:g...

...glaube aber Leng ist nicht viel, eher Seewölfe und gr. Dorsche lt. Skipper...

...auf jeden Fall haben Sie das Anfang der Woche gefangen...

...und ne Menge kleiner Köhler und Makrelen...


----------



## djoerni (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

@noworkteam
frag mal wegen deiner bleie bei der gummitanke nach. ich meine die verkaufen die größe zu vernünftigen preisen!


----------



## Dorschfutzi (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo Noworktem,

ich kaufe immer bei GigaFish, da hast du keine Versand gebühren
und zahlst auf Rechnung. Die Wahre ist nach 3 Tage schon da.
Bleie bis 1000g haben sie auch.

Gruß Dorschfutzi   #h


----------



## Pinseler (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo zusammen,
um nochmal auf Steinbits Frage zurückzukommen, Jensen wird wohl hauptsächlich Wracks anfahren. Er hat gerade mit einer Gruppe Lengs bis 20kg gefangen.
Also müssen wir wohl alle stefanwitteborgs Motto beherzigen:
KEEP IT SIMPLE
Cheers, Stephan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...das hört sich doch sehr gut an....


----------



## Hippi (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Jo, das hört sich richtig gut an. Wenn wir dann noch bisl wenig mit dem einen Wind zu kämpfen haben, dann wird alles gut. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, das wir dann ein paar digge Molvas auf die Planken legen.#6#6

So long, hab mir ne Senator 113 besorgt.
Passt genau auf meine Prion Boat 50lbs.
Rückengurt und Gimbal umgetüdelt, dann brauchst auch keine e-multi...


----------



## Hippi (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Frage: Gibt es die Möglichkeit, auf dem Kutter sich was warmes zum essen zu machen? Oder wenigstens nen Pott Kaffee?

Ohne Mampf, kein Kampf|supergri wir sollten schon was anständiges im Bauch haben :vwenn wir uns mit digge Molvas anlegen#6


----------



## noworkteam (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Moin, 

was für Köder werden eigentlich eingesetzt ??

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Dorschfutzi (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Ich nehme einen Eimer Heringe und ein paar gf. Tintenfische mit.

Wird schon reichen, den Rest werden wir schon angeln. #:

Gruß Dorschfutzi |laola:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

....Pilker, Heringe, Makrelen oder Kleinköhler...
...mal sehen, vielleicht auch Stabpilker mit ganzen Köhler, funktioniert aber nur bei wenig Drift richtig gut...

...also nichts besonderes....


----------



## Pinseler (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Wegen Kaffeekochen erkundige ich mich nochmal. Jedoch muss eins klar sein, Angeltouren auf dänischen Kuttern sind keine Kreuzfahrten; und sie sind auch nicht mit denen in der dt. Ostsee zu vergleichen. Wer mit der THAILAND unterwegs war, wird davon ein Lied singen können. Auf der letzten Tour gab es dort Spezialisten, die sich mit einem Gasbrenner irgendwas warm gemacht haben. 
Ich werde wohl Stullen, kalte Dosenravioli und vielleicht etwas fangfrischen Sushi essen, um Molvas zu begegnen.
Stephan


----------



## Pinseler (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Skipper Jensen hat heute auf seiner Homepage in roten Lettern daraufhingewiesen, dass der dän. Fischereischein nötig ist.
Ich muss mir auch noch einen kaufen. Habt Ihr alle einen?

Hier gibt es die Scheine:

www.fisketegn.dk

http://www.dsangelsport.de/


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...das mit dem Luxus ist klar, wir wollen ja auch angeln...|supergri
...werde mir auch nen Kocher mitnehmen...
...was warmes muß sein...
...Angelschein ist vorhanden...
...achja, und gleich geht´s los...
...MS MILLE wartet bei 4 -5 Windstärken...
...wird also keine Kaffeefahrt...:v


----------



## SteinbitIII (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



Pinseler schrieb:


> und vielleicht etwas fangfrischen Sushi essen, um Molvas zu begegnen.
> Stephan


 
|muahah:...................#6


----------



## Pinseler (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Windstärke 4-5 ist super aufm Riff. Da stimmt die Drift und man kann dann meiner Meinung nach am besten große verhaften...


----------



## Hippi (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Mit dem futtern werd ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.
Ich halt mir einfach mein Feuerzeug unter das Schnitzel, wird auch warm irgendwann


----------



## Hippi (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

In Kurzform:

*Grossleng:* Penn Prion Boat, 50 lbs, mit Penn Senator special 113 und 35er geflochtene. 
Leicht modifiziertes Rainer Korn Naturködervorfach mit grossen Circles und Flatterfisch ( was auch immer )

*Grossdorsch und Seewolf*: Pilker mit Fetzen und einem Beifänger.

Ansonsten hab ich genug Material mit, um schnell was zu basteln wenn es nötig ist.
Ich versuch noch ganze Heringe aufzutreiben.
Perfekt wären natürlich frisch gefangene Makrelen#6

Na wollen mal schauen


----------



## noworkteam (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Moin Heringe und frische kleine Tintenfische könnte ich aus der Metro mitbringen (frische Makrelen weiss ich nicht)


gruss


Noworkteam

der jetzt einkaufen fährt und zu 80% mitkommen kann also Daumen drücken....


----------



## willi1980 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...Hallo ich bin der Kollege von stefanwitteborg
...leider sind wir heute nicht rausgefahren mit der MS Mille...
...Bendt hat die Tour wegen zu hoher Wellen abgesagt...
...und für morgen ist auch nichts besseres gemeldet...
...zum Glück waren wir noch vor Hannover...
...next Chance 14. und 15.07.....


----------



## Hippi (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Moin Heringe und frische kleine Tintenfische könnte ich aus der Metro mitbringen (frische Makrelen weiss ich nicht)
> 
> 
> gruss
> ...


 

Das wär super wenn du Heringe besorgen könntest!!!
Ich weiss nicht wie das mit Makrelen angeln ist.
Könnte unser Kapitän vielleicht welche besorgen und wir bezahlen sie ihm?
Bekommt er so was hin?


@ willi, so long, so ist das mit der Hohen See, ich hoffe wir haben im August besseres Wetter!!!


----------



## SteinbitIII (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



Hippi schrieb:


> Das wär super wenn du Heringe besorgen könntest!!!
> Ich weiss nicht wie das mit Makrelen angeln ist.
> Könnte unser Kapitän vielleicht welche besorgen und wir bezahlen sie ihm?
> Bekommt er so was hin?
> ...


----------



## Hippi (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Dein Wort in Poseidons Ohr!!!
Immer wenn ich Köderfische brauchte, besonders in Norge, dann klappte das nie so schnell und einfach wie sich das immer anhört!!


----------



## noworkteam (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

ich hab immer gerne eine taktische reserve in der hinterhand, also pack ich mir die auch ein :q


gruss


noworkteam

muss jetzt erstmal essen


----------



## Pirat (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



Pinseler schrieb:


> *Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*
> 
> Hallo Sportsfreunde,
> 
> ...


Schlag zu!!! Ich glaub das ist ne gute Sache!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

@pirat: Was willst Du uns hiermit sagen?

Erst lesen dann schreiben....#h

Ist doch schon alles gebucht!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...wegen der Köder...
...da wo Leng steht sind auch immer Futterfische...
...meistens sogar richtige "Wolken"...


----------



## Hippi (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Ich bastel mir noch ein paar Vorfächer für die Köderfische.
Soll ja auch alles halten, deswegen lieber selber basteln


----------



## Hippi (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Eigentlich bau ich meine Vorfächer immer selbst.
Schon seit Jahren. Einmal einen grossen Dorsch an der Oberfläche verloren, weil der Knoten aufging...#q

Ich konnte quasi sehen wie er sich löste...#q#q


*...Nie wieder!!!*

Noch ein Tipp für die anderen Bastler unter uns, falls ihr es nicht sowieso schon macht:

10-15 cm vor den Oktopus mit dem Flatterfisch nen schönes grosses Spinnerblatt. Auf Leng bestens bewährt!
Und andere Fische störts auch nicht...


----------



## Pinseler (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Danke Hippi,
schwere Geschütze kann ich glaube ich genug auffahren.
Hab mir noch ein Packen Dreierwirbel bei "geizangeln" bei ebay geschossen.  Hoffen wir nur, dass der Sommer nicht so stürmisch bleibt, jedenfalls was den Wind betrifft...

Am 14. Juli werde ich nach Vorupör fahren und bis zu unserem Törn dort Rödspaetten und Makrelen nachstellen.
Das heißt, dass ich ab dem 14. Juli hier im Board nicht mehr präsent sein werde. Mein Burder, der Seelachskönig, wird mich jedoch vertreten.

Wir müssen noch Handynummern und Festnetznummern austauschen. Bitte per PN an mich und ich schicke dann die Liste einmal rum.

Ich schlage vor, dass ich das von Euch angezahlte Geld in dänische Kronen umtausche und in bar mitbringe (DKR 10.000)
Bei  10  Anglern muss dann jeder noch DKR  1.000  in bar  am 2. August  mitbringen.
Ich hoffe , dass  noworkteams 80%ige Gewissheit sich schnell in eine 100%ige verwandelt. Auch würde ich es begrüßen, wenn Steinbit seinen fünften Mann noch mitbrächte. Dann wären wir 12 und der Betrag würde sich entsprechend verringern. 

TIGHT LINES, Stephan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...alles klar...#h

...ja das mit dem Wetter, echt eine Seuche dieses Jahr...
...2 mal wurden jetzt schon die Termine in Hirtshals wegen schlechtem Wetter abgesagt...bin gespannt ob es am 14.07. und 15.07. klappt...
...wollen wir hoffen das wir Anfang August eine stabile Hochdrucklage haben...


----------



## Hippi (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Das hoff ich auch...Bin schon ganz hibbelich, meine Frau zeigt mir schon wieder den Vogel...|krach:
Sie sagt, ich bin nicht ganz dicht, aber ich hab dich trotzdem lieb:m ( hehe, geht doch:q )

Eigentlich hab ich alles beisammen, müssen nur noch die Vorfächer zusammengerödelt werden.

Müssen das Dänische Kronen sein, oder nimmt er auch Euronen?


----------



## noworkteam (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Moin,

ich hätte auch so ziemlich alles zusammen(bis auf´s Blei), die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei mir liegt seit gestern bei 90%, das es passt und ich mit komme..


gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## Hippi (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hätte auch so ziemlich alles zusammen(bis auf´s Blei), die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei mir liegt seit gestern bei 90%, das es passt und ich mit komme..
> 
> ...


 

Giess deine Bleie doch selber...
Nimmst nen kleinen Eimer, füllst den mit feuchtem Sand, drückst den schön fest und formst mit nem Finger ne schöne Form und giesst das Blei da rein.

Damit bekommst du alle möglichen Formen hin. Und dann sind die Dinger auch nur noch nen Bruchteil so teuer, als würdest du sie kaufen...
Wenn die mal abreissen ist net so schlimm...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...Blei selber giesen...
...naja...da halte ich gar nichts von...
...will nämlich noch ein wenig angeln gehen...
...kenne schon ein paar Bleigiesser die sehr früh gestorben sind...

@noworkteam...das hört sich doch gut an, dann können wir ja zu dritt fahren...mach mal 100% draus und ab geht´s...


----------



## Hippi (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...Blei selber giesen...
> ...naja...da halte ich gar nichts von...
> ...will nämlich noch ein wenig angeln gehen...
> ...kenne schon ein paar Bleigiesser die sehr früh gestorben sind...


 

Na wenn da mal nicht noch was anderes hintersteckt...


----------



## Pinseler (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo zusammen,

um auf Hippis Frage zurück zukommen,  der Skipper will ausdrücklich Dänenkronen haben. 

Zahlt man z.B. in Hanstholm mit Euro, zahlt man immer drauf. 

Heute ist endlich nach 4 Wochen meine neue MILLENIUM 30lbs stand up eingetroffen. Hab mich schon aufm Revier zwecks Anzeige gesehen.

Cheers, Stephan


----------



## Pinseler (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Gerade sind neue Bilder in der Gallerie erschienen.
Denen nach zu urteilen haben die da auch schon mit Blitzlicht, Leuchtschlauch und Makrelenfetzen gefischt.


----------



## Hippi (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Das Blitzlicht überlass ich euch. 
Det andere hab ich ooch dranne...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...echt nette Fische die die da gefangen haben...
...ist ganz schön ruhig hier geworden...
@nowork: Und??? 100%?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Hippi (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Die basteln alle und warten und hoffen auf besseres Wetter...


----------



## Pinseler (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Genauso ist es. Bin mal gespannt was Steinbit vom Osterfjord zu berichten hat. Hoffentlich lag der windgeschützt der Fjord.
Ich wollte demnächst mal anfangen zu basteln. Hat jemand von Euch die Abmessungen für dieses bekannten Tiefseesystem (2 Seitenarme)? Wie lang macht Ihr die Seitenarme? 30cm inkl. Haken?
KNAEK OG BRAEK, Stephan


----------



## Hippi (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



Pinseler schrieb:


> Genauso ist es. Bin mal gespannt was Steinbit vom Osterfjord zu berichten hat. Hoffentlich lag der windgeschützt der Fjord.
> Ich wollte demnächst mal anfangen zu basteln. Hat jemand von Euch die Abmessungen für dieses bekannten Tiefseesystem (2 Seitenarme)? Wie lang macht Ihr die Seitenarme? 30cm inkl. Haken?
> KNAEK OG BRAEK, Stephan


 

Ist abhängig von der Drift. Je weniger, desto kürzer kannst sie machen.
Den oberen aber so oder so kürzer als den unteren.


----------



## Pinseler (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Danke Hippi,
eine Kaffemaschine gibt es an Board. Der Kutter MS BODIL liegt gegenüber des Seemannsheim in Thyboroen.
Cheers, Stephan


----------



## Lengangler (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Moin Jungs, kurzes Statement zu Hauke´s (Steinbit) Fängen
am Osterfjord. Zwei Tage sind Sie dort ja noch.
Jede Menge Lumb bis zu 7 Pfund, Leng um die 80-90cm und drei richtige Kracher von 1,30-1,35m ( um die 22 Pfund). Den Größten hatte natürlich ( wie kann es auch anders sein....) seine Freundin. Alle so bei etwa 150m...
Naja, er kann nächste Woche ja selber erzählen was da so ging!!!  Bilder hat er natürlich reichlich gemacht!!


----------



## Pinseler (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

22 Pfund ist schon gut- alle Achtung!

Bis Freitag werde ich die Telefonliste fertig haben und rumposten. Falls Steinbit bis dann noch nicht zurück ist, kannst Du mir Deine Telefonnummern angeben, Lengangler? Du bist doch aus der Gruppe Steinbit, woll?

Am 1. August wird mich Skipper Jensen anrufen und ansagen, ob das Wetter die Tour zulässt. Einer meiner Brüder wird diese Info dann hier im AB eintragen. Dorschfutzi erhält diese Info von mir per SMS, da er dann in Kappeln sein wird.

Über die Großwetterlage weiß aber soweit ich mich erinnere stefanwitteborg gut Bescheid. 

Bei noworkteam entscheidet sich morgen, ob er mitkommt.

Gibt es sonst noch etwas, was geklärt werden muss?

TIGHT LINES, Stephan


----------



## noworkteam (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



Hippi schrieb:


> Ist abhängig von der Drift. Je weniger, desto kürzer kannst sie machen.
> Den oberen aber so oder so kürzer als den unteren.


 


Pinseler schrieb:


> Genauso ist es. Bin mal gespannt was Steinbit vom Osterfjord zu berichten hat. Hoffentlich lag der windgeschützt der Fjord.
> Ich wollte demnächst mal anfangen zu basteln. Hat jemand von Euch die Abmessungen für dieses bekannten Tiefseesystem (2 Seitenarme)? Wie lang macht Ihr die Seitenarme? 30cm inkl. Haken?
> KNAEK OG BRAEK, Stephan


 
nabend,

kann mir mal einer dieses bekannte tiefseesystem erklären (link), ich hab beim wrackangeln meistens zwei va-seitenarme (20-30cm) und da hängt die mahlzeit dran..

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Hippi (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Unter www.rainerkorn.de  findest du alles was du brauchst.

Nur selber basteln würd ich die Dinger...|wavey:

Wenn sie noch nicht umgebaut wurden, dann sind die Haken zu klein und sie haben kein Spinnerblatt vorgeschaltet.

Am besten kaufst Dir eins und baust danach deine eigenen.
Mit Spinnerblatt und schönem grossen Haken.
Anstelle des geschlossenen Rings geht aber auch natürlich ein kräftiger Springring.


----------



## Helgelandfischer (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Ich Habe mir heute das ganze Thema reingezogen, 
und muss sagen das hört sich alles richtig gut an! Da bekommt mann richtig Lust auf mit zu fahren. 
Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf euren Bericht wenn Ihr wieder zurück seit. 
Sollte der Trip ne voller Erfolg werden hätte ich aneiner Widerholung interesse.
Hoffentlich habt Ihr Glück mit dem Wind 
Was mich Interessieren würde hier im Bord, ob schon mal jemand solch eine ähnliche Tour gemacht hat, und wie die Fänge waren?
Euch allen wünsche ich viel Erfolg bei dem Trip.

Gruß aus dem Lappwald

Kay

P.S. was ich Richtig Hammer finde sind die Bilder von der HP des Eigners mit den "gemeinen Delphinen" (oder sogar Orcas?) vorm Kutter !! Sowas hatte ich bis jetzt so weit in der südlichen Nordsee noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## noworkteam (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



Helgelandfischer schrieb:


> P.S. was ich Richtig Hammer finde sind die Bilder von der HP des Eigners mit den "gemeinen Delphinen" (oder sogar Orcas?) vorm Kutter !! Sowas hatte ich bis jetzt so weit in der südlichen Nordsee noch nicht gesehen.


 
sachen gibt es schau mal hier und hier kurz vor den fährhafen Texel, da füttert sich wal voll, noch paar meter näher dran, dann wäre er in schlagweite der brandungsangler |supergri


----------



## Dorschfutzi (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Ich meld mich für 2 Wochen ab, werde bei Kappeln die Ostsee
unsicher machen.
Man sieht sich in Thyborøn.

Dorschfutzi


----------



## Pinseler (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo Zusammen,

eine letzte Nachricht von mir:

ACHTUNG Treffpunkt geändert, da MS BODIL vor dem Sömandshjem (http://www.thsh.dk/tilbud.htm) liegt:

Vor dem Sömandshjem:
Havnegade 20
7680 Thyborön

Uhrzeit: ca. 1:00 Uhr morgens, 2. August 2007.
Bis denn, Stephan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...das Wochenende am Riff war ein Reinfall, sowas habe ich auf der MS Mille noch nicht erlebt...
...nach einer Stunde der erste Stopp, da wußte ich schon...das wird heute nichts...ein paar Lengs der 80 - 100 cm Klasse und ein paar Dorsche...dann immer an der Küste entlang...mal näher mal weiter...und was soll ich sagen...6 Stunden keinen Fisch mehr...selbst im flachen, direkt vor der Küste nichts...echt bitter...

Am Sonntag gab es keine Ausfahrt, also ein echt bitteres Wochenende!

Da kann es am 2./3. August nur sehr viel besser werden...


----------



## Hippi (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Das hoffe ich auch, das es besser wird als deine besch...
Tour...:r

Hängt wohl nur vom Wind ab. Bläst der net zu heftig, dann sollte das eigentlich klappen!
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das wir ein paar digge Molvas zu Gesicht bekommen, wenn der Wind uns lässt...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...so Jungs, in zwei Wochen geht es los...
...die Großwetterlage sagt nichts gutes...
...ein Tief nach dem Nächsten über dem Skagerrak..
...jetzt heißt es Daumendrücken das wir 2 Tage mit lauer Puste erwischen...


----------



## SteinbitIII (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Moin Jungs!
Hab mal ne schigge Seite für Euch zwecks Wind usw....Daumen drücken, allet wird jut|wavey:

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/thyboron


----------



## Hippi (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Sieht ganz nett aus die Seite. Aber ob die schon eine Woche im voraus das Wetter sagen können...??? ich glaub nich...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...die Seite steht seit geraumer in meinen Favoriten...
...ist halt immer so ne Sache, Küstenwetter und open water...
...so wie du schon sagst...Daumen drücken...
...denke wenn wir rauskommen wird es ordentlich rumpeln, egal welche Fischart!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Hippi (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Na schaun mer mal...
Ich bin jedenfalls richtig heiss auf diese Tour!!!
Hoffen wir, das sie stattfindet, dann wird alles gut...!!!


----------



## SteinbitIII (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Guten morgen meine Damen und Herren#h,
wie Stefanwitteborg schon andeutete, sieht die Grosswetterlage bis 30-31.07 nicht gut aus, aber nach den jetzigen Stand siehts danach gut aus, d.h mit dem#a sieht es nicht schlecht aus:l.......
Ich wage jetzt hier schon mal erste Prognosen über Fangergebnisse auf den Kutter:
Leng >20Pfd.....Dorsch >25Pfd.....Steinbeisser >10Pfd.......
Seelachs >10Pfd......kleinere Lumb evtl. Seeteufel,Beifang#g

So, nun ihr!!!!!!!#h


----------



## Hippi (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Leng > 40 Pfund:m
Dorsch> 40 Pfund:m
Steinbeisser und Köhler stimme ich zu:m:m:m


----------



## SteinbitIII (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



Hippi schrieb:


> _Leng > 40 Pfund_:m
> 
> Ich wollts nicht aussprechen|uhoh:....aber träumen tue ich auch davon


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...ja wenn sich das Wetter so entwickelt bekommen wir ne Hochdruckeinfluss...
...und dann werden die Ruten auch schön krumm werden...:m
...die Größe der Fische ist schon gut...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Hippi (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Hippi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > _Leng > 40 Pfund_:m
> ...


----------



## SteinbitIII (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

_Immer positiv denken_

_Er muss schwerer als 15 kg und länger als 1,47cm sein._
_Das war unser grösster Leng auf ner Kutter-Tour in Norge...und nicht meiner..._

_P.S. unter __www.jupp-die-geige.net__ sind fast alle Bilder von unseren Norge-Touren zu sehen._

Schöne Lengs Hippi|schild-g
mit nen Kutter von Fröya aus? Oder irre ich mich? Das wird schon schwer aber nichts ist unmöglich......|sagnix


----------



## SteinbitIII (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Wollt nochmal anmerken, daß wir das Geld dem Skipper in dänischen Kronen abliefern müssen, für diejenigen, die es noch nicht wissen sollten|wavey:!!!!


----------



## Hippi (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hemnskjell ( vor Hitra )ist der Heimathafen des Kutters.
Das war auf der Heilbutt-Tour mit Rainer Korn und Basti Rose.

Morgens ne 4, später dann 6-7 Windstärken.
War sehr schwierig dort zu angeln...sobald das Blei aufschlägt, *sofort* 3-4m hoch mit den Ködern, ansonsten hingen Mini-Lumbs oder kleine Haie dran.
Die Mistviecher fallen auch einfach nicht ab...

Aus 250m wieder hochholen und du weisst, da hängt so lüddes Gezuppel dran...

Wir hatten übrigens alle das gleiche Gewicht (1100g) geangelt, weil ansonsten haste ständig alles vertüdelt.
Sollten wir dann auch so halten wenn wir rausfahren.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...da stimmt, jeder sollte schon mit dem gleichen Gewicht angeln...
...habe aber nur Bleie bis 1000g...
...nehmt ihr höhere Gewichte mit...?


----------



## SteinbitIII (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Kilo wird wohl ausreichend sein oder? Also ich habe Blei bis 1,4 Kilo aber meine Mitstreiter eher auch nur Kilobleie.....
Wetterbericht sagt vom 31.07 auf 01.08 positiven Trend! Wollen wir mal hoffen, daß das so bleibt|wavey:


----------



## Hippi (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Oki, wenn wir uns auf 1kg geeinigt haben, dann bau ich noch ein paar 1-Kilo-Bomben.

Den Wetterbericht schau ich mir auf immer an. Sieht gut aus...:vik:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

..ja sieht bis jetzt wirklich gut aus, ein Hochdruckgebiet bekommt immer mehr Einfluss da oben...Hauptsache es läßt sich nicht wieder verdrängen...

...wieviele Bleie nehmt ihr denn mit...???


----------



## SteinbitIII (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Also im April beim Wrackangeln wohlgemerkt hatte ich so sechs, sieben Abrisse in 2Tagen.......also zehn Bleie pro Person round about sollten schon mit was....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...jep...sowas hatte ich auch eingeplant...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## SteinbitIII (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo Jungs!
Na, was sagt Ihr so zu den Windvorhersagen|uhoh:, ich weiß nicht so recht ob ich mich freuen soll oder nicht!? Alles ganz leicht kritisch, oder? Oder noch zu früh? Macht mir mal Mut!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...das ist echt noch in der Schwebe...
...ganz schöner Mist...
...der Donnerstag sieht ja gut aus, nur der Freitag macht mir Sorgen...aber es kann sich noch viel ändern...
...denke am Dienstag wird man sagen können ob es klappt...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Hippi (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Das klappt!!! Bin mir ziemlich sicher, das der Törn so stattfindet wie wir es uns erhoffen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hippi (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Eieiei, das wird ganz schön pustig...
Hab keine Ahnung wie Plan B aussieht. Ich werd mal mit Pinseler Telekommunikation betreiben und mich dann wieder melden...Eieiei|gr:


----------



## Lengangler (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

ZÄPFCHENALARM!!!!!!
Also ich nie mehr ohne!!!

Wird schon|kopfkrat


----------



## SteinbitIII (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



Lengangler schrieb:


> ZÄPFCHENALARM!!!!!!
> Also ich nie mehr ohne!!!
> 
> Wird schon|kopfkrat


 
Petra hat die guten Zäpfchen von Jan besorgt, also die Hinfahrt Donnerstag Nacht bzw. morgens wird:v, aber dann wirds besser Männers, gar nichts los|uhoh:.....Tschü|wavey:


----------



## Lengangler (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Vieleicht liegt der Kahn ja auch gar nicht so schlecht in den Wellen....:v


----------



## Hippi (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hab mit Pinseler ein paar SMS getauscht. Seit einer Woche geht da oben nix. Volle Pulle Pustewind...

Aber Plan B ( Dorsche unter Land ) gibt es auch. Wollen mal schauen was da so geht.
Warten wir es mal ab.

Zäpfchen??? Ich nehm ne Pulle Rum mit und nen Kochtopf.
Ganz einfaches Rezept: Rum heissmachen, kleines Schlückchen Wasser dazu und son büschen Zucker als Alibi.
Hat mir mal geholfen, das war auch das einzige Mal wo ich des brauchte beim beinahe:v

Ansonsten flutscht es besser beim:vwenn es nicht hilft:m


----------



## Hippi (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Ich schau mir mehrmals täglich mehrere Seiten des Wetterberichts an. Alle Windvorhersagen sind ausnahmsweise der gleichen Meinung. 
Mittlerweile bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, das unser Törn stattfindet:vik:

Anfangs wirds noch büschen waggelich inne Hacksen, aber das sieht gut aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## SteinbitIII (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



Hippi schrieb:


> Ich schau mir mehrmals täglich mehrere Seiten des Wetterberichts an. Alle Windvorhersagen sind ausnahmsweise der gleichen Meinung.
> Mittlerweile bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, das unser Törn stattfindet:vik:
> 
> Anfangs wirds noch büschen waggelich inne Hacksen, aber das sieht gut aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


|good: vergiß den Rum nicht, Gruß, Grosslengjäger!!!!!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...ja normalerweise muß das was werden, obwohl so weit draussen kann die Welle noch ganz anders sein und vorallem die Drift nach sovielen Tagen Starkwind...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...beim Nordjydlandwetter ist ne Drift von 1,5 bis 2 Knoten angesagt...da ist kein Fischen am Wrack möglich...
...auch wenn der Wind nachläßt sehe ich das ganz schön kritisch mit dem Angeln...DWD meldet bis Donnerstagabend ne 5...definitiv zu viel...

...in den Wetterdiensten ist immer das Küstenwetter genannt, offshore kann man immer noch was dazu rechnen...

...und für Dorsche unter Land habe ich eigentlich keine Lust ne 2 Tagestour zu machen...

...wie seht Ihr das Denn???


----------



## SteinbitIII (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Eigentlich hast Du recht................kann man das denn evtl.verschieben? Also zwei Tage auf Dorsch und maßige Lengs brauch ich auch nicht....willst das vielleicht mal mit Stephan klären? Gruß Hauke!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...wetteronline sagt für Freitag ne 5 im Seegebiet Skagerrak voraus...soll nur Donnerstagabend/Nacht besser werden...
...und Seegebiet Skagerrak ist das wo wir sind#t...
...DWD sagt für Freitag weniger Wind, aber die drift wird bestimmt nicht weniger...und mehr als ein Knoten in der Tiefe ist schon zuviel...
...Windfinder sagt auch das Donnerstagnachmittag der Wind besser wird und zum Freitagnachmittag wieder ne volle 5!

*Tja, was sagen denn die Anderen?*

Gruß Stefan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Vorhersagen für die Ostsee einschl. Skagerrak und Kattegat:
*Mittwoch:
*Westliche Winde um 5.
*Donnerstag:
*Südwest 4 bis 5, süddrehend, Skagerrak strichweise Südwest 6.
*Freitag:
*Westteil Nordwest 6, Ostteil Süd 5, westdrehend zunehmend 6.


----------



## Hippi (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Fürs Wrackangeln ist es vielleicht zu windig, aber den Norskerenna durchforsten auf Leng sollte noch möglich sein, oder?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...glaube ich eher weniger...
...wie gesagt, Tiefseelengangeln auf Leng, und bei der Drift ist das dann nicht möglich in tiefen von mehr als 150 m zu angeln...
...und ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Lust auf 50 bis 100m zu angeln, nicht auf einer 2 Tagestour...dafür bleibe ich nicht die Nacht auf dem Schiff!

Hatte vor 2 Wochen sone Tour da oben, Dorsche unter Land


----------



## noworkteam (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Ich falle wegen Krankheit in der Familie und dem anstehenden Urlaub am Sonntag (ich darf mich jetzt um die Vorbereitungen kümmern ...) aus..:c:c:c:c

Habe Pinseler gestern schon eine SMS geschickt, genaueres heute nachmittag

in Trauer

Noworkteam

PS. hiermit trage ich mich schonmal für die nächste Tiefseeangeltour ein....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

*Skagerrak (57.5N 8.9E) WT: 17 C **Tag**Zeit**Wind-**-Stärke** Böen **Wellen-**Wetter* *Z=UTC**Richtung**Beaufort* *Höhe (m)* 
*Do**00Z:**S-SW**5 See **1m*
*Do**12Z:**SW**4-5 See **1m*
*Fr**00Z:**W-NW **4-5 See 1m*
*Fr**12Z:**W**6-7 in Böen **8 See 2 m*

*Ich glaube wir sollten uns alle einen neuen Termin suchen, weil mal ganz ehrlich 270 Euro + Sprit ist für Dorsche unter Land ein wenig viel...*

*Und im Tiefen wird das bei dem Wind ganz bestimmt nichts...*


----------



## SteinbitIII (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Ich falle wegen Krankheit in der Familie und dem anstehenden Urlaub am Sonntag (ich darf mich jetzt um die Vorbereitungen kümmern ...) aus..:c:c:c:c
> 
> Habe Pinseler gestern schon eine SMS geschickt, genaueres heute nachmittag
> 
> ...


 
...das ist nicht gut...gute Besserung unbekannterweise, dadurch sind wir jetzt aber nur noch zu elf oder wie???

*D.h, es wird ja nochmal für alle teurer oder wie????*

Hab Stephan SMS geschickt, aber noch keine Antwort....so ein Mist aber auch immer mit dem Wetter...
also ich muss Stephan Witteborg da rechtgeben, möchte natürlich auch gern los...aber zum Tiefseeangeln sehe ich auch ein bisschen schwarz von wg. Drift usw.... 
bei unseren Touren hats bei 50-100 Meter auch ordentlich gerappelt, allerdings ruhiges Wetter und an den Wracks....tja, da können wir wohl nur abwarten was allet wird jut!!!!#h


----------



## SteinbitIII (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Ich bin bei Dir Stephan, so leid es mir tut:c:c:c
Macht der Kapitän denn da mit????


----------



## SteinbitIII (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

So, hab gerade mit Pinseler telefoniert! Da oben pustet es ganz schön, Kapitän ist trotzdem der Meinung, daß es losgehen kann....|uhoh:....ich glaub nicht wirklich daran, Pinseler ebenso, telefoniert morgen früh nochmal mit Kapitän und erklärt nochmals unser Vorhaben (Grosslengfischen in Tiefen ab 150 Meter plus....)
also morgen vormittag zwischen 11:00 und 12:00 Uhr gibt es endgültiges Statement!!!
Schade leider, aber gegen Wind und Wetter sind wir machtlos!!!
Schönen Abend Euch noch!!!
Gruß, Hauke!!


----------



## Hippi (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Ich will los.. hab mich noch nie den Naturgewalten beugen müssen...
Geb mich auch mit Köhler und Dorsch und Pollack zufrieden.
Erstmal losfahren und dann mal schauen was rauskommt...

Wegen son büschen Pustewind lass ich mich doch nicht ins Bockshorn jagen.
Das ist meine letzte Chance dieses Jahr im Salzwasser zu angeln...Lasst mich nicht hängen Jungens...


----------



## noworkteam (1. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Hier kommt DWD

*Skagerrak (57.5N 8.9E) WT: 17 C **Tag**Zeit**Wind-**-Stärke** Böen **Wellen-**Wetter* *Z=UTC**Richtung**Beaufort* *Höhe (m)* 
*Do**12Z:  **SW**3-4              **1*
*Fr**00Z:  **W-NW**5              **1  **RAIN*
*Fr**12Z:**W-NW  **5-6 **7       **1.5*
*Sa**00Z:**W-NW **5      **7       **1.5*


----------



## Hippi (1. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hey, ma los, eure Meinung ist gefragt!!!
*Ich will Gischt ins Gesicht und Fische an den Haken!!!*


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...also ich finde es problematisch....
...habe schon mal sowas mitgemacht, da hieß es auch erst...klar kein Thema, aber wenn ich mir die Windentwicklung anschaue...Freitag ist dann defintiv kein angeln mehr möglich und am Donnerstag wird es nur in flacheren Gebieten funktionieren da die Drift zu hoch sein wird!

Und für Dorsch und Köhler habe ich so ne Tour nicht gebucht...die kann ich am Riff immer fangen!

Die Kutter da oben fahren nicht ohne Grund nur bis 5 BFT raus, und dann auch nur Küstenfahrten!

Habe bestimmt kein Problem mit ner dicken Welle, aber zum angeln ist das dann nicht geeignet!


----------



## willi1980 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo Leute !!!!!!
Hochseeangeln macht richtig Spaß, wenn man die richtige tour mitmacht. Eine Küstenfahrt kommt für mich nicht in frage ,weil ich vor zwei wochen in Dänemark  so eine fahrt hatte , und ich jetzt noch sauer darüber bin nichts gefangen zu haben . Die fische sind draußen in 150 meter und tiefer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Für das wetter kann mann nichts!!!!!!!
 laßt uns ein anderen termin finden, denn ich fahre keine 800km
damit ich nur donnerstag angeln kann!!!!
 und freitag laut wetterbericht Windstärke 5 bis 6 !!!!!
Wer  da angeln will, der Bezahlt lehrgeld und das will ich nicht !!!!!!!! 
Hoffe echt auf einen anderen termin ,und nicht auf etwas so ungewisses wie am DOnnerstag und Freitag
mfg an alle


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

DWD: bis Donnerstag Abend: Südwest 4 bis 5, süddrehend, Skagerrak strichweise Südwest 6.

*Wetteronline:*
*Windvorhersage für die Region Seegeb. Skagerrak* [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Ortszeit[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Mi, Mittwoch:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Vormittag[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*W 6-7Nachmittag SW 6-7 Abends SW 6-7*[/FONT]
*Donnerstag Vormittag SW 6 Nachmittag SW 4-5 Abends W 5*
*Freitag Vormittag W 5-6 Nachmittag W 5-6 Abends W 5-6*

*Und Böen bis 70 km/h*

...das sind die Werte für das offene Meer...
...alle anderen Werte sind Küstenwerte...
...und da es ja Richtung Norwegen gehen soll fahren wir aufs offene Meer...
...und bei diesen Windvorhersagen ist kein Angeln möglich...
...ne 5 - 6 auf der Ostsee ist schon ne Menge, da oben defintiv zu viel!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...was sagt denn der S&W Onlineshop dazu:m...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*


----------



## Hippi (1. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Ich würd trotzdem fahren...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...das is die Windentwicklung von Donnerstag auf Freitag...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

@hippi...hast du denn schonmal da oben bei so starkem Wind geangelt...???


----------



## noworkteam (1. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Wenn´s nicht ums Angeln gehen würde, könnte man richtig viel Spass bekommen.....


----------



## SteinbitIII (1. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Wir fahren gleich los, meld mich schon mal ab#h
Bis nachher Stefan#6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...hat der Kaptain denn das o.k. gegeben...???


----------



## SteinbitIII (1. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

P.S: Geht wohl Richtung "Fischer" raus, Skagerrak wird Captain wohl nicht anfahren!!!!!!#h


----------



## Hippi (1. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

@ Stefan: Hab ich. Bei ner 6, fast 7 in 230m Tiefe.
Ich weiss worauf wir uns einlassen...
Also geht die Tour an? Mein Handy hat noch nicht gebimmelt...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...wir werden nicht kommen...
...so doof es sich anhört, haben Tiefseeangeln auf Leng gebucht und nicht Dorsch und Co.
...auf Dorsch mache ich ne 12 Stundentour und nicht 2 Tage !


----------



## Hippi (1. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hab grünes Licht von Pinseler. Die Tour findet statt wie geplant.
Also bitte meine Herren, los gehts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S & W Onlineshop (1. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Moin Tiefseeangler!
Mich interessiert das Wetter natürlich auch da oben, wir starten aber "erst" am Sonntag, um Montag / Dienstag auf dem Riff zu fischen (ebenfalls auch Tiefsee ~ 120 - 160 M), da wäre eine Brise um die 2 Bf schon angenehm...

Ich drück Euch die Daumen, dass es klappt und natürlich viel Petri Heil!

Felix

PS: Ansonsten am 20/21 . August mit ans Riff (MS Thailand) kommen


----------



## Hippi (4. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

We`ll be back!!!
Ich sach nur:vik::vik::vik::vik:

Alles weitere von Stefan ( Pinseler )


----------



## noworkteam (4. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

moin 

schön das es :vik: war....

ich werde gleich meine grippale Familie ins Auto packen, und in die Quarantäne wech fahren. Das war auch der Grund weshalb ich nicht mit konnte, meine Frau hätte auch alleine überlebt, unserer  6monatige Tochter wollte ich "trauma artige Erlebnisse wegen eines angelnden Papa" ersparten.

Hoffe auf die nächste Tour....

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## Hippi (4. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Die Tour schreit nach Wiederholung!!
Gute Besserung an deine Familie. Wir haben noch ein paar Lange übergelassen, die sind dann für dich...;-)


----------



## S & W Onlineshop (4. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Ja dann legt mal los! 
Hat's geklappt mit den dicken Molvas?


----------



## SteinbitIII (4. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

ca. 25 Fische Ü1Meter! |wavey:


----------



## Sven1984 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Moin

Also ich kann nur sagen es war eine richtig geile Tour.
Für mich das erste mal das ich auf Leng geangelt habe und dann gleich 2, meter Fische landen können (1.00und 1.21m).
Dazu noch Seelachs und große Dorsche.
Einfach nur geil. Bin beim nächsten mal auf jeden fall wieder mit dabei.
Freu mich schon auf Stephan's bericht und die dazugehörigen Bilder.

MFG Sven


----------



## Pinseler (6. August 2007)

*Erfolgreich fischen mit VOMEX A an der Norwegenrinne*

*Der vorläufige Bericht: Fotos sind unten angehängt. Hab keine Muße, es anders zu machen...*

Es ist Mittwochmorgen, der 1. August. Der 8. Tag nach 7 Sturmtagen an der Nordwestküste Jütlands. Die Expedition ins Skagerak steht auf der Kippe. Das Handy klingelt; eine SMS von Steinbit: seine Gruppe sei heiß, obwohl die Internetprognosen für das Vorhaben nicht 100%ig seien. Danach ein Anruf von Hippi, auch er und Johnny wollen es mit Poseidon aufnehmen. 12:45 gibt der Skipper grünes Licht, die Tour wird wie geplant durchgeführt; das Wetter sei gut!

Steinbits Gruppe ist zuerst am Anleger. Die MS Bodil macht einen guten Eindruck: Ein offensichtlich vor Kraft protzender Hochseekutter, die Kojen sind gemacht. Ingo grillt das Proviant durch.


Danach treffen Dorschfutzi und Hippi und Johnny ein. Um kurz vor 2:00 kommen Skipper Per Jensen und sein Sohn an Bord. Jensen begrüßt mich freundlich und ich trage ihm noch mal unsere Wünsche vor, bevor ich ihm das Gastgeschenk (Flasche Kümmerling und tyske Salami Pölser) übergebe: „Große Lengs, bitte. Wir scheuen keine Mühen und sind bereit auch 300m tief zu fischen mit mehr als 1kg Bleigewicht. Vorher noch eine Seelachsrutsche, damit wir Köder haben.“ Und noch mal, damit es keine Mißverständnisse gibt: „Wir wollen Klasse anstatt Masse.“ Jensen grinst und sagt „ja, ja“ er kenne gute Stellen.

Mit einem guten Gefühl gehe ich unter den Walbuckel zu den anderen zurück. Einige liegen schon in den Kojen. Steinbit hat schon eine Runde Vomex A Zäpfchen geschmissen. Ich halte das für nicht erforderlich und einen Witz, bis ich in der Koje liege. Die MS Bodil hat den Limfjord verlassen und ackert durch die von den Sturmtagen noch kochende Nordsee. Am Heck treffe ich Hippi und wir füttern beide schon mal an. Danach geht es wieder in die Koje – auf dem Bauch liegt man stabiler, da man durch den Seegang nicht so leicht zur Seite gerollt wird.

Nach zehnstündiger Fahrt steht die Seelachsrutsche an. Der Seegang hat stark nachgelassen. Die Drift ist gering. In kürzester Zeit sind alle Ruten krumm und es können in 150m Tiefe kapitale Sejs verhaftet werden.



Danach steht das Lengangeln auf dem Fahrplan. Jensen fährt dazu Wracks an. Man muss bei einem Biss zunächst mit aller Gewalt den Leng vom Wrack hochdrehen. Ansonsten passiert es leicht, dass der Leng zurück ins Wrack schwimmt und hinter sich die Tür zu macht, sagt Jensen. 

Steinbits Gruppe hat zusätzlich zu den Sejs noch Makrelen als Köder; Dorschfutzi hat zusätzlich tiefgefrorene Heringe mit. Alle Köder sollten sich als fängig erweisen. Geangelt wird mit 4/0er Multirolle und kurzen Ruten in der 30 bis 50lbs Klasse. Einige bevorzugen Circle Hooks, andere die normalen in entsprechenden Größen (10/0er aufwärts). Eine 750g Stahlstange als Gewicht hatte ausgereicht bei der Drift. Wichtig erschien mir, dass die ersten 20cm über den Haken des Vorfachs mit Phosphorschlauch geschützt werden. Einmal weggelassen, musste ich das Vorfach auswechseln, weil der Leng es völlig vermackelt hatte, so dass es bei einem weiteren Biss evtl. gerissen wäre.

An diesem Nachmittag konnte man vom Heck des öfteren Jubelausrufe hören. Ingo fing den größten Leng von stattlichen 12,5kg. Aber auch die anderen waren erstaunt, was für prächtige Lengs (über 10kg) an die Rute gingen. Viele, von denen sind die meisten norwegenerfahren, haben an diesem Nachmittag persönliche Bestmarken übertroffen. Alle konnten zumindest einen Leng über 1m Länge fangen. 



Dorschfutzi ausgepowert nach einer gewaltigen Lengdoublette:

In der Nacht zum zweiten Angeltag hatte der Wind und damit auch der Seegang wieder kräftig zugenommen. Unter Deck war dadurch sogar eine Tiefkühltruhe umgekippt, in der Jensen die Aufbackbrötchen für Angler mit Vollpension aufbewahrte. Fischi hatte uns um kurz nach 7 geweckt, nachdem wir unter Deck wie in Abrahams Schoß geschlafen hatten – gewogen von dem Seegang. Über Nacht war Jensen wieder etwas in Richtung Heimathafen gefahren. Man solle noch mal auf Leng probieren, sagte er. Aber da es nun nur noch weniger als 100m tief war und die Drift zugenommen hatte, entschied ich mich fürs Dorschpilken mit einem 500g Pilker. Jeder Stop ein Treffer! Der erste war gleich 96cm lang. Das regte auch den Appetit der noch schläfrigen Zuschauer an und so war es dann nicht unüblich, dass alle 8 Ruten gleichzeitig krumm waren. 


Um 11:00 wurde die Pumperei abgehupt und es ging zurück auf die siebenstündige Heimfahrt nach Thyboroen. 

Fazit: 
Eine super Gruppe, die Skipper sind wahrlich Experten und kennen die Nordsee richtig gut. Das sieht man auch schon daran, dass diese viele Spezialtouren z.B auf Heringshai, Mehrtagesfahrten nach Norwegen und ans Teufelsloch durchführen.


----------



## Pinseler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

und noch mehr pics...


----------



## Pinseler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

und noch eine Zugabe...


----------



## Pinseler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

und nochmal die Doublette...


----------



## SteinbitIII (6. August 2007)

*Gruß vom Vomex A VERTEILER!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:mDanke für diesen Supertörn Stephan!!!! Perfekte Organisation und Schiff und Skipper sehen uns 2008 wieder #h


----------



## Pinseler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Danke für die Blumen. Danke, dass Ihr alle mitgezogen habt und Pioniergeist bewiesen habt. Gerne fahre ich mit Euch wieder!
Cheers, Stephan


----------



## Hippi (6. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Das war ein Supertörn!!!!!!!!!!!!
Auch wenn meine physische Konstitution nicht die beste war, ( die Wunden heilen schon...|rolleyes )

gerne würden wir wieder mitkommen wenn die Zeit es zu lässt!!

Wenn ich die Bilder von John bekomme, dann schubs ich sie hier mit rein.

Danke an alle die mitgefahren sind, wir waren ne ziemlich dufte Truppe!!!#h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

...echt schöne Fische die Ihr da gefangen habt...
...Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Tour...


----------



## Marco74 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Wow, Jungs!
Glückwunsch!
Echte Pionierarbeit und dazu noch so erfolgreich.
Mich würde noch interessieren, wie eure Montagen aussahen und wie tief ich nun wirklich geangelt habt.
Es ist gut zu wissen, dass es außer der MS Thailand noch andere gute Kutter für Mehrtagesfahten gibt.
Falls ihr nächstes Jahr noch eine startet und noch Mitstreiter sucht, wär ich auf jeden Fall interessiert.

Petri

Marco


----------



## SteinbitIII (7. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hab auch noch ein paar......
schöne Fische.....1,20 1,25
http://img356.*ih.us/img356/5377/ingohaukemeterlengsmc8.jpg
Fischi und Sven mit Dorschen am windigen zweiten Tag.....
http://img161.*ih.us/img161/3074/fischimitgrossdorschbodoy2.jpg
http://img512.*ih.us/img512/8083/fischiundsvenmitdorschezg7.jpg
und unser Schiff.....
http://img148.*ih.us/img148/8091/bodilangelkuttergh9.jpg
und Hippi nach seinem (ersten) Ausrutscher......(alles gute nochmal Andi, hoffe, die Kopfschmerzen lindern langsam...#h)
http://img186.*ih.us/img186/4134/hippinachseinemausrutscej3.jpg


----------



## Hippi (7. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hab schon die nächste Verletzung...
Mir ist beim Fliesen abschlagen ne halbe Fliese mit scharfer Spitze auf den Fuss gefallen und hab mir dabei die Arterie verletzt...
Blutverlust: ca. 0,4 l...
Des hat einfach nicht aufgehört zu bluten...Meine Frau meint, wenn ich jetzt zum Doc müsst und Blut abnehmen lasse, dann denken die ich wär 20 Jahre alt...:vik:

Mein Kopf brummt nur noch, wenn meine kleine Tochter draufhaut...


----------



## Pinseler (7. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Gute Genesung!


----------



## SteinbitIII (7. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



Hippi schrieb:


> Hab schon die nächste Verletzung...
> Mir ist beim Fliesen abschlagen ne halbe Fliese mit scharfer Spitze auf den Fuss gefallen und hab mir dabei die Arterie verletzt...
> Blutverlust: ca. 0,4 l...
> Des hat einfach nicht aufgehört zu bluten...Meine Frau meint, wenn ich jetzt zum Doc müsst und Blut abnehmen lasse, dann denken die ich wär 20 Jahre alt...:vik:
> ...



Oh mann Andi, das gibts doch nicht, überall läuft Blut aus deinem Körper......|pftroest: ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung Junge! Ich geh nächste Woche Blut spenden, jetzt weiß ich auch wieder, warum|wavey: !!!!


----------



## noworkteam (8. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Super Bilder .....weitere Kommentare spare ich mir....

ich geh noch mal in die Ecke und trauere

zumindest in Geiste war ich bei euch....

Gruss Noworkteam


----------



## Lengangler (9. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Moin Jungs,
Stephan, feiner Bericht:  so war es wirklich!!!
Auch ich muß dazu sagen das ich jeder Zeit bereit bin....war ein super Trip.
Die Fotos sind super Hauke. Meine Kamera hat mich nun schon zum zweiten Mal hintereinander enttäuscht...tststs.
Beim nächsten Mal dann.....

@Andi, allet wird jut. Dich kann man wirklich nirgends mit hinnehmen...


----------



## Dorschfutzi (24. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo Tiefseefreunde,
bin wieder genesen, vom Sturz hatte ich mir den Stietz angebrochen und den Nerv eingeklemmt. 
Beim nächsten mal habe ich eine Elektrische Rolle,denn diese
kurbelei geht nicht bei solch einer Tiefe.|uhoh:|uhoh:
Ich habe noch ein paar schöne Dorsche in der Ostsee bei Schleimünde gefangen, so das ich mit 40 kg Filet nach Haus fuhr.

Bis zum nächsten mal

Dorschfutzi  |wavey:


----------



## SteinbitIII (24. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Auweia, ist ja aber nochmal gut gegangen was, das nächste mal Jungens macht mal lieber im Vorwege ne ordentliche Unfallversicherung:q:q:q Spaß beiseite, hab auch ne Blessur davongetragen und zwar ist beim linken Fuß ein Fußnagel vom großen Zeh tiefblau angelaufen, vom rechten Fuß der große Fußnagel ist noch etwas taub|uhoh:, möchte mal wissen, wo das her ist.....hab mich nirgends hingelegt, war auch nicht besoffen und dergleichen.....

*Anmerkung: Der Pinseler hat ne neue Planung! Darf nichts verraten, sieht aber schon hammermäßig aus, auf 12 Leute begrenzt!!! 2 Tage mit Übernachtung allerdings an Land und mit Sichtweite auf Berge hi hi hi!!!! Allerdings ist der "Kutter" über 25 Knoten schnell:q:q:q...alles noch ein bisschen hin, nur eins vorweg: "Diesmal gezielt auf Leng ü20 Kilo  !!!!!*
*So, nun dürft Ihr Stephan "auslutschen", VIEL SPAß!!!! Hoffe , ich habe nicht zu viel verraten|wavey:*


----------



## BSZocher (24. August 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> *Anmerkung: ... auf 12 Leute begrenzt!!! ....*



DA würd ich gern dabei sein!
Platz frei? Dann merk mir mal vor. #6


----------



## ChemicalHelga (8. September 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Verdammte Axt, warum komm ich erst jetzt darauf hier nach zu schauen. Wohne sei März in Thy und interessiere mich (null erfahrung im Hochseeangeln) seit längerem schon für eine Tour dieser Art.

Klasse Bilder  und der Bericht ist auch sehr interessant und ködernd


----------



## SteinbitIII (9. September 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Nächstes Jahr Ende April , Anfang Mai solls 2 Tage nochmal losgehen auf Grossleng und Steinbit....Planung werde ich dann übernehmen, Buchungstermin u.s.w wird rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben. Der letzte Organisator, unser gern gesehener Angelguide "Pinseler" hat die Organisation quasi abgegeben, da er beruflich bedingt wenig bis keine Zeit für dieses Unternehemen hat!

Termine usw. wird demnächst rechtzeitig durchgegeben#h

SteinbitIII


----------



## Pinseler (9. September 2007)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Hallo Steinbit,
danke, dass Du die Organisation übernimmst. Sie wird damit in guten Händen sein. 
Beste Grüße, Stephan


----------



## Sputnik4711 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Tiefseeangeln auf Leng von Thy (nord-west Dänemark) aus*

Man Man Man was geile Fische einfach nur Fett Fett Fett Steffen wir sehen uns am 22.September hat der Jan dich angefunkt, bringe mir bitte ein paar Vorfächer mit


----------

